# AKFF BRAG MATS - now available



## Davey G

*Yes!! the latest batch of AKFF bragmats have now arrived and are now available for purchase!*

Thanks also to the generous support of all sponsors without who these mats would not have happened.

AKFF member Squzzy (aka Paul Taylor at *Swish Print http://www.swishprint.com.au)* has done a magnificent job on getting the artwork organised and printing/making up these mats. For any printing, signage, stickers, or artwork you need, give him a call/email. Thanks Paul!

*Sailing Scene. http://www.sailingscene.com.au*
Sydney's leading Hobie Fishing Kayak retailer, with all models and accessories on display.
AKFF members Pauly and Barnesy are the Hobie Kayak Specialists, If you are in the market for a recreational kayak or the latest fishing machine the boys can set you up with a kayak that's just right for you. Mention AKFF for an even better deal!
For all your sales and service needs call them on 02-9979 6546 or visit *http://www.sailingscene.com.au * Thanks Pauly and co for your support.









*MyLureShop.com*
AKFF member ROBT runs *http://www.mylureshop.com*, an online tackle store where you can satisfy your lure and fishing tackle addiction easily! MYLURESHOP.COM is an online shop for Fishing Lures, Fishing Tackle and Fishing Accessories. Quality brands are stocked including Atomic, Bassday, Daiwa, Damiki, Ecogear, Gamakatsu, Jackall, Owner, TT Lures, Sunline, Yamashita, Yo-Zuri, Zipbaits. If you have any queries email Rob on [email protected] or send a PM to ROBT. We regularly send out specials via our newsletter - you can sign up on our homepage - http://www.mylureshop.com
Our range of fishing lures and fishing tackle is ever changing and growing and we will be adding a lot more to what is already on offer. Our range of hard body fishing lures includes poppers and surface lures, jerkaits, crank baits, metal blades and vibes, spinner baits, squid jigs and octa jigs aswell. We also have a range of soft plastics lures including grubs, shads, prawn shaped, hollow bodied, scented, unscented and swim tail lures. To complement the fishing lures we also carry a range of fish attractants, fishing tackle, line, hooks, and accessories.

Thanks Rob for your support!









*Kayak Sports* is all about service and quality products at low prices 
AKFF member kayaksportsmark runs Kayak Sports which is located in Burleigh Heads on the Gold Coast and stocks a wide range of kayaks and canoes for every purpose. They also stock paddles, pfd's, paddler clothing, rescue gear and many other accessories to make your paddling experience safe and enjoyable. So if you are in the market for some quality advice and great products pop in and talk with the experienced staff at Kayak Sports.

For those outside of S.E.Qld check out the Kayak Sports online shop for factory direct deals and shipping to your door. *http://www.kayaksports.com.au* Kayak Sports are also specialists in instruction and coaching. Whether a beginner paddler looking to learn basic skills to make your on water experience safe, easy and fun, or an experienced paddler looking to improve performance, let Kayak Sports help you achieve your goals.

Kayak Sports.Unit 3/37 Township Drive.Burleigh Heads Qld 4220. *http://www.kayaksports.com.au*

Thanks Mark!









*Yehah.com.au*
Yehah Boat and Camper Hire provides a comprehensive range of boating and fishing related equipment for short and long term hire. We have Boats, Camper Trailers , Hobie Kayaks Camping and Fishing gear.

If your passion is fishing ,the Mackay region has a lot to offer ,from the fresh water impoundments to a vast estuary and inshore reef system.

You can hire for a day or take a package including 4wd, camper trailer with roof racks to carry the kayaks. A four to five day itinerary will get you access to some of the best barra fishing in the world. We can also offer you an experienced fishing guide that will get you straight to the best fishing spots. Travelling to Mackay is cost effective with Qantas Virgin and Tiger Airlines servicing all the major capital cities with direct flights

Its all there on the web site *http://www.yehah.com.au*

Thanks John for your support!









Now - heres the deal.

We have 2 different sizes available. Regular mat is 80cm long x 30cm wide and Large Mat is 110cm long x 40cm wide. Both mats feature hard plastic edge, heavy duty rivets and secure dual velcro closure. They are made from high quality pvc which is designed to withstand years of measuring big fish and they roll up to a convenient size!

Costs are as follows:-

*Regular Mat - $30 includes postage*









*Large Mat - $35 includes postage*









If you also want some stickers you can get 3 stickers for an extra $5 or 7 stickers for an additional $10

Purchase method. Direct deposit is the preferred method of payment.

Our account details are as follows:-

*Account Name - Australian Kayak Fishing Forum
BSB - 062 177
Commonwealth Bank Gymea
Account # - 1019 0686*

Please use your username as the deposit reference, and once you have deposited the $$ pm me (Davey G) with your full name and postal address. Once the funds have arrived in our account I'll send out your mat. If you do not have access to direct deposit then you may send a cheque made out to Australian Kayak Fishing Forum. Pm me for details

Thanks again for all your patience and support


----------



## rural

Great work Davey G, Paul and all the sponsors! The Brag Mats look great and I can't wait until mine arrive. Hopefully they will provide me with enough incentive to catch a few good fish.


----------



## Davey G

thanks for all the orders etc received so far - seems like you guys/gals have been hanging out for these again!

I haven't replied to all pm's but rest assured I'll send everyones mats/stickers etc out asap. Cheers


----------



## john316

payment and pm both sent...

thanks for all the effort that has been put in on our behalf

now to go catch a snapper worthy of a metre plus bragg mat

cheers
John


----------



## Windshear

Likewise    Thanks to all concerned in getting things organised. 
Regards
Andy


----------



## Trogdor

Thank you for organising - I'm very excited!!!!


----------



## babylon

Pm and money sent   Jim


----------



## Davey G

Ok, all mats ordered so far were sent out yesterday. Hopefully you'll get them early next week.

Just a note - lots of guys are ordering the large mats. If you're never likely to catch anythiing bigger than 80cm I'd recommend going with the smaller mats as they take up less room on the kayak/tacklebag. Of course if you THINK you'll catch a monster then by all means go with the big mat!


----------



## macly

Hey guys,

Got home to find the new brag mats here already.

Top job to all involved. Hopefully we can use them soon, and not just at the short end.

Cheers
Macly


----------



## andybear

Gahh!

I suppose some idiot has to ask......might as well be me.....when are the 1.8m mats coming out

:lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted: Cheer all Andybear :twisted:


----------



## BENNYV

really interested in buying some stickers and mat but get paid monthly ,was wondering if they will be around long enough or will i have to take out a loan? :?


----------



## babylon

I got the 80cm one  
anything bigger will be in my dreams :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GregW

Davey

I have sent you a PM, but it seems to be stuck in my "outbox". Have I done something wrong, could you let me know if you receive the PM. If you haven't then I don't know what I have done, and I can't seem to get it out of my "outbox"?

Thanks.
Greg


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVX+ESAAABlXgAAQQIcEgtAAP//f4CAAiRFT8JpT2imTaJ6mmR5JtBqemqnijHqT1NNM1B6jRo4Z1umdtFYDCf7e0coN9hlF7lKsCeLmKoqDxWdyQ+mTVBhmbbMxGPIqCqXcMI6KDMnnYml69b++14rvgsfKcigLEVeihw4zkI2ymImWa+7ShFNhdKmi695BoNGC9uZSw1f/15ByMNDoiIh4do3EFMClQ+hdyRThQkFX+ESA


----------



## Davey G

GregW said:


> Davey
> 
> I have sent you a PM, but it seems to be stuck in my "outbox". Have I done something wrong, could you let me know if you receive the PM. If you haven't then I don't know what I have done, and I can't seem to get it out of my "outbox"?
> 
> Thanks.
> Greg


Yep no dramas, all good. Will send out asap.


----------



## ARK

Recieved mine today, thank you

Audrey


----------



## djanus

Received my brag mat today, They look great. Thanks to the guys all involved in this. Great work.


----------



## babylon

Yep mine is here it looks great Thanks to all involved Jim


----------



## skitterrye

My Mat and stickers arrived today, thanks Davey G, and to any other silent partner you may have working with you..... of course now all I have to do is put something on it.... cheers JG


----------



## GregW

Got my mat and it looks good. Thanks for all that put in time and effort, just got to catch something decent to put on it now....


----------



## SPRIKE

Yippe. Have sent PM and money for 2 large. Xmas Presey. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sandyfreckle

Brag mat arrived. Thank you. Bloody good bit of gear.


----------



## TroopyF

Get home from Hobie shopping and what should I find in the mail on a 'SATURDAY' ???
A GREAT lookin bragmat with some sexy stickers that will find a home on my new Adventure.
What a Day
Thanks DaveyG for such a quick service(only paid wed) and all involved in the process, great job.

Cheers
Fab


----------



## Davey G

the AKFF Xmas elves are going on leave from early next week so if you want to order yourself an AKFF brag mat for Xmas I need to know this week so that I can get it out to you in time to put under the tree! Ho ho ho.


----------



## SPRIKE

Mats arrived. 8) 8) 8) Many thanks


----------



## outbackjoe

Hey davey,

Any small matts left?

Ill get one if theres any left


----------



## Crockcom

Hi Davey,

Pm and money sent , I hope there is some still left in view of date of last post! :? 
Regards
Colin


----------



## Davey G

Hi Guys, yes plenty of mats still left if anyone wants one. I'll be sending out orders received over Xmas today.

Cheers. DG


----------



## Saltiga5

Are these mats still available?


----------



## Davey G

yep...plenty left.


----------



## Hilzy45

Hi Davey G....

Can you please post the dimension of the stickers? Im chasing a ruler which i can stick on the esky lid of my ProFish and use this as a fish measuring tool.... went down to BCF and they only have HUGE ones which are far to big and wide for the area im proposing - im working with about 70cm x 10cm(max width) - if its longer than 70 cm, i dont mind cutting it down to size as ill order the small brag matt for the after-shots 

Cheers mate,
Hilzy


----------



## scaffdogg

hey there davey money sent and pm sent cheers scaffdogg


----------



## Davey G

Just a bump. Still plenty of Brag Mats left Reg $30 or Large $35. If you want some stickers along with your brag mat you can get 3 for $5 or 7 for $10.

If you JUST want stickers then the price (incl postage) is 5 for $10

If you want to order, deposit your $$ and pm me with your name and address and order.

Cheers


----------



## rivermike

Hey davey, can I ask the dimentions of the stickers? Not the brag matts (although I may invest in one  )

Cheers mick


----------



## Davey G

stickers are approx 20cm long x 10cm deep


----------



## tarpon120

these mats look good


----------



## Graysy

Are there any of the mats and stickers left.

Cheers Graysy


----------



## Barge13

Are there any brag mats still available?

Cheers


----------



## Davey G

yesssssssss.

New thread here viewtopic.php?f=37&t=41732


----------

